# Question About Food Mixing For U.S. Breeders



## DaSK (Nov 9, 2011)

I've read over a few threads, including the "ideas about mixing your own food" topic. Great information, but mainly includes brand names available in the UK. I would like to use the following mixture, or something similar:

40% rolled oats, 30% mixed flakes (peas, maize and barley), 20% small dog kibble and 10% seeds

Are there any US breeders out there that could provide the brand names of the ingredients in their mix? I'm in a rural area near a few farm supply stores, so a good variety of suitable items shouldn't be hard to find.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
DaSK


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't know if this fits what you're looking for, but I'm gonna share anyways. Maybe this will let you get a better idea of whats out there, and I'd like to follow this thread and see what other ppl recommend.

KAYTEE Supreme, Rat & Mouse. 4 lbs bag at petco is under $10, but I think I'm gonna up to the 20 lbs next time to save in bulk. Looking at the mix, I can tell you there is a few handfuls of sunflower seeds, a bit of little round brown things that look like dog food, some whole corn, and a fair bit of the oats/wheat, idk. 
http://www.kaytee.com/products/supreme-mouse-rat.php

I've also been supplementing with crickets, peanut butter oatmeal for my preggers, and wheat bread.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Many of the top show breeders in the U.S. feed Harlan Texlad lab blocks. Unlike lab blocks in the pet stores, they provide a good main diet and test the ingredients to ensure no molds or fungus sneak through in the corn. My mice love the blocks. It is also easier to see if they have eatten everyting without shells to worry about. I buy them online (40 pound bag) and store the extra in an old salt bucket that is air tight. Very cost effective as well.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I mix my own, from a ratio that moustress used to use: 8pts oat : 4pts wheat : 4pts barley : 4pts millet : 1pt safflower. I buy safflower labeled for sale as birdseed, and buy the rest straight, with the oats being whole rather than rolled. Call your feed stores to see if they sell any of that straight. Personally, I buy from my local natural food cooperative, in the bulk bins. Total cost per month is $0.56 per mouse. Their condition is better than it was when I was feeding lab block, and that's only supplementing with one piece each puppy kibble for pregnant or nursing mums.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Laigaie, what type of lab block were you using before? and what about their condition has improved?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Re: their condition, I've mostly seen a major improvement in their coats. I was using Forti-Diet, largely because I preferred the ingredients list to other brands available. Less in the way of stuff I don't want them eating and more in the way of stuff that's actually good for them. Teklad is not available locally.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Yea, I order the Harlan online. I also get their aspen and sani-chips, which is much cheaper and higher quality than buying local. Shipping is free when you buy $49 worth. You appear to have better access to seeds than I do. I wonder how the seed diet compares to the Harlan blocks...


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I mix my own mix. I kind of eyeball it every time. . . but here's what goes in:
Oats, barley, cheerios, puffed brown rice, whole grain pasta, holistic dog food, sweet horse feed, millet seeds, pumpkin seeds, and quick oats.

Probably something else in there I'm forgetting. . .


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

My Mix:
* Wild bird seed/cockatiel seed 
*High Quality dog food 
*Ramen noodles (uncooked)
*Pumpkin seeds 
*Whole grain cereal(cheerios/corn flakes)
*Sunflower seeds
*Horse sweet feed
*Split peas (uncooked)
*Rice


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I feed harlan, supplemented with Oats and such. Forti diet is terrible news, seriously. I order HT online to avoid that crud.

Supposedly, aside from plain not being very healthy, forti-diet also has a toxic preservative in it, which is even more reason to avoid it.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I am stuck right now because my Mazuri rodent chow order came in full of beetles! I started to mix my own with 1/3 Diamond naturals dog food, 1/3 oats, and 1/3 canary/parakeet seed blends. I would ideally like pumkin seeds and dried peas as well. The only problem is that they seem to be going through it quicky!
I mix it in a quaker oats 42oz container and they eat a whole container in 3-4 days! 
I do feel like they are looking a bit better on this mix but I am worried about cost effectiveness. I wonder if I can order anything in bulk!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I imagine the expense of that mix is largely in the dog food, which is very high quality for 1/3 of your feed. Also, full of BEETLES? Tell me you got a refund/replacement!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

You can bake your lab blocks with the beetles, and still feed it. The mice will love the beetles if it's those little tiny ones that chew the blocks into dust?

Expect a replacement, but you can bake the blocks and beetles, and still use the bag of feed.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Rhas I was wondering if I could bake the block. My other concern was if there are beetles, the bag may be compromised in some way, leading to mold damage or something else. I called them and they ordered me a new, but I think they expect me to bring the old in. I haven't had too much time since Weds when I recieved it, but it is probably going back tomorrow. 
The dog food is not bad, for a natural corn/soy free dog food it's only $30 for 40 lbs, I think it is cheaper than many other natural brands.


----------

